# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Χριστός Ανέστη

## Παρασκεύας

Χριστός Ανέστη και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους. Εδώ και 9 μέρες έγινε μέλος της οικογενείας μου ένα budgie από πετσοπ, λιγο τρελούτσικο στην αρχή {που λογικό είναι} αλλά συνηθίζει γρήγορα... Κάθε βοήθεια θα ήταν χρήσιμη :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:

----------


## Παρασκεύας

Αυτο ειναι ανωνυμο παπαγαλακι μου

----------


## Παρασκεύας

Οχι δεν είναι αυτό....Πως ανεβάζουμε ρε παιδιά φωτογραφεία?

----------


## Titribit

*Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών με imgur*εδω θα βρεις οδηγιες

----------


## Παρασκεύας

> Αυτο ειναι ανωνυμο παπαγαλακι μου

----------


## Παρασκεύας



----------


## panagiotis k

Χρονια πολλά Παρασκευά, Αληθώς Ανέστη
Καλωσήρθες στην παρέα μας και καλώς τα δέχτηκες.....πανέμορφο είναι. καθαριότητα , φροντίδα, και αγάπη να του δώσεις και θα σε συμπαθήσει πολύ.... Απλά θέλει τον χρόνο του και αυτό.

----------


## Titribit

να το χαιρεσαι Παρασκευα,ειναι πολυ ομορφο

Ξερεις αν ειναι αρσενικο ή θυληκο?

----------


## Παρασκεύας

Σε ευχαριστω Παναγιωτη Κ... Μπορουμε να ξεχωρισουμε ηλικια και το φυλο του?

----------


## Παρασκεύας

> να το χαιρεσαι Παρασκευα,ειναι πολυ ομορφο
> 
> Ξερεις αν ειναι αρσενικο ή θυληκο?


Υλπιζα να μου πειτε εσεις ::

----------


## Titribit

μολις το δουν τα παιδια που ασχολουνται με τα παπαγαλακια θα σου πουν!

----------


## ndlns

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα. Πολύ όμορφος ο φίλος σου. Για αρσενικό τον βλέπω. Έχει μπλε χαλινό. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Παρασκεύας

Για αρσενικο μου το εδωσαν αλλα εχω δει και θυληκα με μπλε χαλινο...

----------


## ndlns

Από ότι ξέρω τα θηλυκά έχουν μπεζ, καφέ χαλινό ανάλογα τη φάση αναπαραγωγής. Εκτός αν είναι μικρά σε ηλικία τα πουλάκια. Τότε ναι, μπορεί να γίνει αυτό που λες... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Αγόρι είναι σε φάση αναπαραγωγική θεωρώ . Φαίνεται αρκετά σκούρο το μπλε του. Κουκλάκι είναι να το χαίρεσαι 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Παρασκεύας

ναι αλλα μου ειπε οτι ειναι μικρο σε ηλικια, και απο τα λιγα που ξερω ειναι οτι οι ριγες στο κεφαλι του ειναι πολυ κοντα στα ματια, και οσο μεγαλωνουν σε ηλικια οι μπροστα εξαφανιζονται και μενουν πισω στο σβερκο... :sad:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Εγώ μόνο λόγω πολύ έντονου χρώματος το λέω. Ίσως έχεις και δίκιο. Δεν ξέρω και τόσα πολλά 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Titribit

Πρεπει να του δωσεις εναν ονομα ομως!

Προτεινω το Κυριακος.θα εισαστε καλο διδυμο!  :wink:

----------


## Soulaki

Κουκλακι το μικρο....εγω βεβαιωνομαι, μονο αν δω αυγο ή οχι.Αν δεν γεννησει, τιποτα, ειναι αγορακι.....ενα καναρινακι, που μου χαρισαν, του εδωσα αρσενικο ονοματακι, αλλα μου εκανε αυγουλακια ,οποτε, μετονομαστηκε......χαχα. ::

----------


## gianniskilkis

Αληθώς Ανέστη , πανέμορφο , να το χαίρεσαι . Καλώς ήλθες στην παρέα .

----------

